# Did you ever use these tools



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Today Indie was talking about sewer machines.

I found this ... Anybody use the brand?

Looks like a copy of a Rigdid K-1500 Sectional

But a big price difference ...

http://stores.toolzunlimited.com/It...7 K-1500 2" - 8" Sectional Pipe Drain Cleaner


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I almost tried one, I didn't because I couldn't find any reviews good or bad regarding performance


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Today Indie was talking about sewer machines.
> 
> I found this ... Anybody use the brand?
> 
> ...


Protech wrote a review of their old-style K-60 and was not impressed.

Mark


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

I talked to their rep and he said that they are rigid knock off. I bought their k-50 model and it workd just fine.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

looks like a big mess to me


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Today Indie was talking about sewer machines.
> 
> I found this ... Anybody use the brand?
> 
> ...


 
I believe it's a Chinese knock-off of the Ridgid. Perhaps it's decent but I wouldn't bank on it. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

the s-125 (k-50 knock off) I bought still runs.........crappy.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Wonder how the cameras are?


----------

